# Unofficial The Change Up review.



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't normally rate movies, but I rented this for the New Years Eve and wow, was I disappointed.

First, I'd like to start with, I don't get offended easily. I watch and enjoy many o crude movies and shows that are actually funny. The Change Up however had just plain crudeness that was not funny at all. If it isn't even funny, it's just plain crude and offensive. 

I made the mistake of watching the unedited version of this movie. In the past, I like watching the unedited version because it usually contains funny bits that are maybe not theater worthy, or maybe it is just cut to save time. Sometimes, the unedited cuts make more sense when they are left in. Example: Amadeus, the directors cut.

For The Change Up, the unedited version should be rated NC-17. The movie used a really bad word more then an 80's Eddie Murphy and Sam Kinison stand up combined, and not in a funny way.

I don't know what happened with this flick. The movie could have been great and the sad part is, it actually had a funny and cute story that kinda comes out in the end, but it was ruined with the shock factory that left out funny over and over throughout this movie. It starts off with cute and funny story with the right amount of shock, but the middle is filled with stupid offensive shock that has no comedy attached to it at all.

So unless you want to watch a stupid movie that throws bad words around with no comedy attached, and offensive bits that would upset any sane person, avoid this movie. I think they tried to make funny, but made stupid instead.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah it was Crude , but I liked it .. but it was over the top in some scenes


----------

